

The world's most advanced form builder goes into Beta - dokuniev
http://typeform.com

======
icoder
I tried it (at <http://www.typeform.com/try>) and have to say the mix between
enter / continue / scrolling and the arrows made it a pretty confusing
experience. The partial washout helps a bit though. I wonder how intuitive
filling out a form is for the 'non-tech-savy', often an important target
audience.

------
alexbosworth
Most advanced form builder evar but their email input isn't input type email
for my iPhone to pick email keyboard :/

~~~
dokuniev
Nicely picked up! We'll go fix that asap.

